
Away tells employees not to fave The Verge’s investigation - KoftaBob
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/6/20999091/away-ceo-steph-korey-apology-employees-toxic-work-slack-logs-luggage-brand
======
Porthos9K
Steph Korey seems to have mistaken herself for Chinese tyrant Xi Jinping. The
appropriate response is for Away employees to quit en masse and burn Korey and
her shitty brand to the ground.

